# Parentheses Fuzz (all sorted out its Fixed now)



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2021)

I Finished up my Parentheses Fuzz PCB today when i test my circuit the Green Ringer  will only turn on if the Rat is on , the boost seems to work with out the Rat but its super low volume. has anyone had any issues with the ringer not working on its own?


----------



## carlinb17 (Sep 29, 2021)

Crispy said:


> I Finished up my Parentheses Fuzz PCB today when i test my circuit the Green Ringer  will only turn on if the Rat is on , the boost seems to work with out the Rat but its super low volume. has anyone had any issues with the ringer not working on its own?


Can you post some pictures?the octave works in conjunction/stacked  with the distortion but not on its own.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2021)

i made the foot switch leads extra long because i wasn't sure what enclosure i wanted to go with yet.


----------



## carlinb17 (Sep 29, 2021)

I think it’s quieter because the forward voltage for led is more than That of the 1n4148 diodes that are supposed to go in that spot. I’m sure someone else will a more detailed explanation on it or tell me I’m off base. Did you not have enough diodes?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> I think it’s quieter because the forward voltage for led is more than That of the 1n4148 diodes that are supposed to go in that spot. I’m sure someone else will a more detailed explanation on it or tell me I’m off base. Did you not have enough diodes?


i was thinking they were for the the 4th GE clipping mode for the Rat circuit, but i dont have my 4 way rotary switch so i have not installed them yet. before i built the PCB i put the Green Ringer and Rat on my bread board so i could adjust it and i completely forgot to do that with the booster circuit and when i put it together i was just hopping for the best, also i ended up using a 2N7000 i didnt have any of the BS170 i was thinking that might be the reason that part is low volume. i would love to be able to use the Ringer on its own i spent a lot of time dialing it in and really got to like it on its own. i guess i could run a jumper off the output of the ringer circuit to a foot switch but that sounds like it would be more trouble in the long run.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2021)

i just realized the pin out for the 2N7000 is different from the BS170, i just had to flip my Mosfet around and now the booster works perfectly . i can use my booster on its own and the rat on its own but my Green Ringer will only turn on if i all ready have the rat turned on.


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 30, 2021)

The octave circuit is wired in series with the distortion and can only be activated when the distortion is on. The boost is a discrete circuit block that can be enabled independently. Your unit is operating correctly.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> The octave circuit is wired in series with the distortion and can only be activated when the distortion is on. The boost is a discrete circuit block that can be enabled independently. Your unit is operating correctly.


oh ok , what a bummer. i was thinking it would work differently . i guess i could just design my own circuit and take the components off this board


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 30, 2021)

You don’t have to scrap this build; you can adapt this board to do what you want. Can you read a schematic?


----------



## Robert (Sep 30, 2021)

Crispy said:


> oh ok , what a bummer. i was thinking it would work differently .



This is how the original pedal behaves, except you can't turn the octave off at all. 

Like Benny said, you can rewire the footswitches to make the octave independent.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2021)

Robert said:


> This is how the original pedal behaves, except you can't turn the octave off at all.
> 
> Like Benny said, you can rewire the footswitches to make the octave independent.


Yes i can , if i wire the Octave to be independent would that mean i cant use the green ringer into the rat anymore ? becaus i still want to have the SunnO)) sound but with the option of using each FX on its own for other music too.


----------



## Robert (Sep 30, 2021)

Sure,  you can wire it so all three effects can be active/bypassed independently.

This would allow you to have:

Octave only, Distortion only, Boost only, Octave > Distortion, Octave > Boost, Distortion > Boost, Octave > Distortion > Boost


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2021)

Robert said:


> Sure,  you can wire it so all three effects can be active/bypassed independently.
> 
> This would allow you to have:
> 
> Octave only, Distortion only, Boost only, Octave > Distortion, Octave > Boost, Distortion > Boost, Octave > Distortion > Boost


please tell me more ,i would like to have each on its own, or  Green ringer /Rat/booster.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2021)

a note on the main page for this board would be helpful about the Ringer needing the Rat on . i was talking with other people over FB that have the same misconceptions about how the original circuit works. probably because they only made a few of them and sold out in minutes . now that i think about it i was wondering why in all the demos i watched on the life pedal did i not hear the ringer by it self i should of realized then .


----------



## Robert (Sep 30, 2021)

The original doesn't have an octave footswitch at all.   One footswitch turns on the distortion + octave, the other turns on the boost.   The only way to get rid of the octave is to turn down the octave knob.

This _should_ do the trick.    Keep in mind the octave and distortion footswitches swap places when you do this.
The footswitches (from left to right, looking down at the pedal on the floor) will now be Octave | Distortion | Boost

Your PCB probably looks different from the one in the pic, but everything is still the same.

Parentheses Wiring Diagram (Independent Switching Modification)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2021)

Robert said:


> The original doesn't have an octave footswitch at all.   One footswitch turns on the distortion + octave, the other turns on the boost.   The only way to get rid of the octave is to turn down the octave knob.
> 
> This _should_ do the trick.    Keep in mind the octave and distortion footswitches swap places when you do this.
> The footswitches (from left to right, looking down at the pedal on the floor) will now be Octave | Distortion | Boost
> ...


thank you for your time, you have been very helpful.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2021)

i want to change my review to 5 stars and say (it sounds amazing!!!) but i dont know how to do that .


----------



## Robert (Sep 30, 2021)

Glad you got it working how you wanted. =)

You can leave another review and I'll remove the first one if you'd like.


----------

